# Mega MOB HERF Pics Chicago Style



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

All of you that attended, WOW what a HERF. Thanks to all involved who made this happen. I tried to met everyone and hand them my herf card and I'm sure I missed a few (still had cards leftover). All I can say is it was a pleasure to met you all and hang w/you for a couple of days and smoke my azz off (about 25 sticks). Got to smoke some old stuff that I never get to see never mind get to smoke, thanks to those BOTL that let me sit in their PPP....awsome. OK the reason for this thread PICS, here is the link http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=PICT1451.jpg&slideshow=true&interval=3 if anyone would like to post their pics from the herf in one location (add to) PM me and I'll give you the pw to download your pics to that site. Once again glad to have met you all, see ya next time. 
Alex aka snkbyt 
(snakebite) Chip so you'll remember

if I put this in the wrong spot please move.........thank you


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> All of you that attended, WOW what a HERF. Thanks to all involved who made this happen. I tried to met everyone and hand them my herf card and I'm sure I missed a few (still had cards leftover). All I can say is it was a pleasure to met you all and hang w/you for a couple of days and smoke my azz off (about 25 sticks). Got to smoke some old stuff that I never get to see never mind get to smoke, thanks to those BOTL that let me sit in their PPP....awsome. OK the reason for this thread PICS, here is the link http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=PICT1451.jpg&slideshow=true&interval=3 if anyone would like to post their pics from the herf in one location (add to) PM me and I'll give you the pw to download your pics to that site. Once again glad to have met you all, see ya next time.
> Alex aka snkbyt
> (snakebite) Chip so you'll remember
> 
> if I put this in the wrong spot please move.........thank you


I will start uploading my pics tonight :tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

been trying for a while, can't open that page... it just sits there doing nothing.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

IHT said:


> been trying for a while, can't open that page... it just sits there doing nothing.


hit the pause tab in the upper right corner should get it rolling if that doesn't work try this (sorry for the mix up)
http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

snkbyt said:


> hit the pause tab in the upper right corner should get it rolling if that doesn't work try this (sorry for the mix up)
> http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/?


i tried that one already as well... 
and i never got a "pause button" on the first link. i had nothing, a white page.

not a biggie.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> i tried that one already as well...
> and i never got a "pause button" on the first link. i had nothing, a white page.
> 
> not a biggie.


I got through with - http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

monsoon said:


> I got through with - http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/


seems to work now and the pic count keeps growing (137 last check)


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Great pics. Looks like a great time was had by all.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

maybe it's "big brother" blocking my access to those sites. i can't open any of 'em. guess i'll wait til i get home.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> maybe it's "big brother" blocking my access to those sites. i can't open any of 'em. guess i'll wait til i get home.


your big brother must be bigger and smarter than mine.....no blockage here


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

I have concluded one major thing from the pics so far: 

I will never give icehog3 any shit again, EVER! :ss 

Oh and one other: 

I miss Chicago so freekin bad


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

sonick said:


> I have concluded one major thing from the pics so far:
> 
> I will never give icehog3 any shit again, EVER! :ss
> 
> ...


yeah don't give him shit, give him panties:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> yeah don't give him shit, give him panties:ss


So Big Vito can peel them off me and sniff them again.....


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> So Big Vito can peel them off me and sniff them again.....


Do I really want to know what happened after I left on Saurday night


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> seems to work now and the pic count keeps growing (137 last check)


Worked fine for me and the pics look great Alex!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> So Big Vito can peel them off me and sniff them again.....


:dr nothing better then sweaty hog


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

backwoods said:


> Do I really want to know what happened after I left on Saurday night


:r You know you do


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> So Big Vito can peel them off me and sniff them again.....


BigVito (PantySniffer) :r

where's the cut changin ability when ya want it?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DonWeb said:


> BigVito (PantySniffer) :r
> 
> where's the cut changin ability when ya want it?


:r I don't think its around anymore


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

Great pics Alex, thanks.

And that card of yours is pretty classy. Touché


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> (snakebite) Chip so you'll remember


but sneakybutt is so much cuter!! :r :r I've seen you smile!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Looks like a great time. sorry I missed it


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great Pics Alex !!

There are some great shots there. Thanks for posting all of them.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

geez... how many Haliburtons were at the herf???


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> but sneakybutt is so much cuter!! :r :r I've seen you smile!


maybe you did.....but does anyone have photo proof?


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Great pics!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Awesome job Alex!! :tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> maybe you did.....but does anyone have photo proof?


Yes, Yes I do have proof!!!!!

Great pics!!!! I missed an AWESOME Herf!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Yes, Yes I do have proof!!!!!
> 
> Great pics!!!! I missed an AWESOME Herf!!!
> 
> Ron


we're not talking the one from LJs Ron............the challange was for Anita


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Great Pics Alex !!
> 
> There are some great shots there. Thanks for posting all of them.


went through the MMH thread and took (acquired) the pics and copied them to this pic thread


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

stevieray said:


> geez... how many Haliburtons were at the herf???


Lots. Only a couple with Bling though.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Lots. Only a couple with Bling though.


Yeah Baby!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Sean9689 said:


> Lots. Only a couple with Bling though.


Yup, I only saw one flaming "metro" in attendance


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Brandon said:


> Yup, I only saw one flaming "metro" in attendance


Stop talking about Hollywood like that.

:r :fu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> Stop talking about Hollywood like that.
> 
> :r :fu


Dave *was* in full-on Hollywood mode. :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Sean9689 said:


> Stop talking about Hollywood like that.
> 
> :r :fu


Now that's funny!! :r


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Sean9689 said:


> Stop talking about Hollywood like that.
> 
> :r :fu


I just blew coke OUT my nose... :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Brandon said:


> Yup, I only saw one flaming "metro" in attendance


:r Pictures


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Just dumped a few more in.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Dave and I had to leave quickly on Sunday. We feared for our lives...
Luckly, we got away.
:ss


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Sean9689 said:


> Lots. Only a couple with Bling though.





BigVito said:


> :r Pictures


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Brandon said:


>


:r looks like you two with one pic


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is a pic of Ashley the waitress, who seemed rather happy to get her picture taken.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

:r

That pic tried to censor itself.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

kenstogie said:


> Here is a pic of Ashley the waitress, who seemed rather happy to get her picture taken.


That's not the pic we were talking about.........


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

tchariya said:


> That's not the pic we were talking about.........


:tpd::tpd:ooo


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

tchariya said:


> That's not the pic we were talking about.........


try the picsite and see if its there.....181 at last count


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> try the picsite and see if its there.....181 at last count


snkbyt, your intentions are honorable...but we are being dirty monkeys and egging kenstogie to pm us that "other" pic.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

tchariya said:


> snkbyt, your intentions are honorable...but we are being dirty monkeys and egging kenstogie to pm us that "other" pic.


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

tchariya said:


> snkbyt, your intentions are honorable...but we are being dirty monkeys and egging kenstogie to pm us that "other" pic.


Other Pic???? Due Tell???


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Alex - it's OK to smile every once in a while! 

Great pics! You lucky bastages!!!


----------



## mustylusty (May 23, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> try the picsite and see if its there.....181 at last count


I just looked to find it and still not there. And yes I know what pic we're talkin about ... lol :bx:bx

~ Drew


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Dux said:


> Other Pic???? Due Tell???


Theres none of "those" pics (with her anyway) Here's the one that I think you dirty dogs are thinking of that this dirty dog clicked.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

kenstogie said:


> Theres none of "those" pics (with her anyway) Here's the one that I think you dirty dogs are thinking of that this dirty dog clicked.


Complaints anyone?

<crickets chirping>

Did anyone get a pic when one of the bar wenches walked past with one of the "Reserved" signs taped to the back of her apron?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

KASR said:


> Hey Alex - it's OK to smile every once in a while!
> 
> Great pics! You lucky bastages!!!


I do but you have to be fast to see it


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> I do but you have to be fast to see it


That's OK, I am stuck on Ken's addition right now..... :dr


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> That's OK, I am stuck on Ken's addition right now..... :dr


not bad but I'm sure there are other such pics out there if only Drew would share..................:r


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

KASR said:


> Hey Alex - it's OK to smile every once in a while!


I'm sure someone with some "Photoshop skills" can get him smiling in no time.

Wink, wink, any takers.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

stashu said:


> I'm sure someone with some "Photoshop skills" can get him smiling in no time.
> 
> Wink, wink, any takers.


that would be cheating (backwoods)............the challange was for someone who took pics at the MMH (only) to produce evidence of a smile caught on film (video excluded) :bn


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> that would be cheating (backwoods)............


:r

How come the word 'photoshop' if usually followed closely by my name



snkbyt said:


> not bad but I'm sure there are other such pics out there if only Drew would share..................:r


you really want to see pictures of two migdets and a donkey?


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

kenstogie said:


> Theres none of "those" pics (with her anyway) Here's the one that I think you dirty dogs are thinking of that this dirty dog clicked.


Nice work!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

where are all the other pics taken at this HERF?


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

here's zemekone performing the extremely rare, and difficult...

peek-a-boo, puff, puff, pass


----------



## mustylusty (May 23, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> not bad but I'm sure there are other such pics out there if only Drew would share..................:r


lol ... I only snuck the two pics in with the waitstaff girls that have already been posted. I'm still waiting to see that pic of Gerry with my reserved sign!! :bx:bx

~ Drew


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Will the real slim shady please stand up..:r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kenstogie said:


> Theres none of "those" pics (with her anyway) Here's the one that I think you dirty dogs are thinking of that this dirty dog clicked.


Sure glad I'm not the only dirty old man:tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

backwoods said:


> :r
> 
> How come the word 'photoshop' if usually followed closely by my name
> 
> * you really want to see pictures of two migdets and a donkey?*


*

*I got a photo of a donkey!!!!

Got some others of MMH i need to download - when i work out how to do it!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> [/B]I got a photo of a donkey!!!! Got some others of MMH i need to download - *when i work out how to do it!!*


If you dont know how to do it by now it's wayyyyyy2lateeeee:r U did it on the dance floor


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

backwoods said:


> :r
> How come the word 'photoshop' if usually followed closely by my name.


whatyoutalkinbout, willis?

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Here are some of my photos


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> If you dont know how to do it by now it's wayyyyyy2lateeeee:r U did it on the dance floor


Judging by the fact i have four kids - I think I know how to do it!:r


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> whatyoutalkinbout, willis?


Well....no time like the present


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

backwoods said:


> Well....no time like the present


I can't quit you back door woods!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice pics, thanks kiwi!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

floydp said:


> Nice pics, thanks kiwi!


now she has to load them to the pic thread..............:tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> now she has to load them to the pic thread..............:tu


Oh Shit!!!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Oh Shit!!!!


photo bucket CSMMH07 http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07 lets see them all


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Uploaded all my Pics today :tu
http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/

Enjoy 
Dux


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Man, what a great time we had.. thanks for all the pics and thanks for setting that thread up Sneakybutt.. LOL Even though I have have a pic of it, I have seen you smile!!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Dux said:


> Uploaded all my Pics today :tu
> http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/
> 
> Enjoy
> Dux


Thats an awesome collection of pics, thanks!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

RenoB said:


> Thats an awesome collection of pics, thanks!


ditto Min Ron Rob... those were fun to look at


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow what a Herf. I hope you all had a great time. :tu :bl


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Man, what a great time we had.. thanks for all the pics and thanks for setting that thread up Sneakybutt.. LOL Even though I have have a pic of it, I have seen you smile!!


no photo = no proof.................that was merely a smirk :r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

snkbyt said:


> no photo = no proof.................that was merely a smirk :r


Now thats funny right there..


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> no photo = no proof.................that was merely a smirk :r


............or gas


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Very good time indeed...Thanks again everybody..


----------



## mustylusty (May 23, 2006)

Dux said:


> Uploaded all my Pics today :tu
> http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/
> 
> Enjoy
> Dux


Sweet Pics Dux!!! Had a blast talking to ya at the herf :bx:bx

~ Drew aka. Reserved


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dux said:


> Uploaded all my Pics today :tu
> http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/
> 
> Enjoy
> Dux


Great pics Doug, thanks for posting them...and thanks for being there!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

just checked the photobucket site and someone deleted all pics and closed the account..............WTF


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

snkbyt said:


> just checked the photobucket site and someone deleted all pics and closed the account..............WTF


Shit, your right Alex. WTF!


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> just checked the photobucket site and someone deleted all pics and closed the account..............WTF


That is freakin' insane!!!

Does someone not want their significant other to see what they were doing or who they were doing it with??? come on man!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

floydp said:


> Shit, your right Alex. WTF!


emailed PB back to asked when/where did they rcv request to delete, awaiting reply...................I got an idea WHO, but I might just be blowing smoke


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Okay, that makes sense, I have been sitting here waiting for the pics to load. You must have dirt on someone in those pictures!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> emailed PB back to asked when/where did they rcv request to delete, awaiting reply...................I got an idea WHO, but I might just be blowing smoke


I do too, but I wouldn't think anyone would be that petty and childish.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> just checked the photobucket site and someone deleted all pics and closed the account..............WTF


That freakin stinks..... I hope you still have them somewhere.

That was a great collection of pics there.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow that does blow. I was just there last night looking at them??? Why would they delete them??


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

WOw thats Insane, Maybe the folks at PhotoBucket can reactivate the account and restore the pics?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Just spoke to Alex.

He has all the pics and will be re-loading soon, glad he still saved them to his hard drive on his computer.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Just spoke to Alex.
> 
> He has all the pics and will be re-loading soon, glad he still saved them to his hard drive on his computer.


:tpd: uploading as I type............changed PW, PM me to upload your pics........................we'll try this again


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> :tpd: uploading as I type............changed PW, PM me to upload your pics........................we'll try this again


Alex, if they get deleted etc again let me know I can work out something for you on my server, it won't be as nice as photobucket, but we can do something.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Alex, if they get deleted etc again let me know I can work out something for you on my server, it won't be as nice as photobucket, but we can do something.


ok thanks, and I'm sure all that attended and view the pics say thanks as well


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> just checked the photobucket site and someone deleted all pics and closed the account..............WTF


That's f#@*ing lame....I don't know if photobucket will close an account if someone doesn't want a picture of them up, but if that is the case, someone could have just asked and I am sure we could have taken it down. :2


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> That's f#@*ing lame....I don't know if photobucket will close an account if someone doesn't want a picture of them up, but if that is the case, someone could have just asked and I am sure we could have taken it down. :2


any problems w/a pic on the site please let me know and I'll delete it.
http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/MMH07
new link to old pics


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Wow. That is awfully childish. Next time just ask.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> ....I don't know if photobucket will close an account if someone doesn't want a picture of them up, but if that is the case, someone could have just asked and I am sure we could have taken it down. :2


I think this is probably my fault....my ugliness tends to offend people and photobucket must have been overwelmed with complaints...so they had no choice but to delete the whole account

seriously tho....why would anyone do that...that is frigin ridiculous

almost as bad as stickin others with a 70. tab


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

backwoods said:


> I think this is probably my fault....my ugliness tends to offend people and photobucket must have been overwelmed with complaints...so they had no choice but to delete the whole account
> 
> seriously tho....why would anyone do that...that is frigin ridiculous
> 
> almost as bad as stickin others with a 70. tab


you got that right....................just plain childish

http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/MMH07/?start=all
ok DL completed (again) enjoy


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/MMH07/?start=all
> ok DL completed (again) enjoy


I will upload my Pics tonight

thanks
Dux / Doug


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Maybe someone who thought the choice of venue sucked?


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Maybe someone who thought the choice of venue sucked?


Ya think it was him?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Alex, if they get deleted etc again let me know I can work out something for you on my server, it won't be as nice as photobucket, but we can do something.


I can do a .Mac photo page with AJAX slideshow if you need. Just let me know ... I'll be happy to help.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Ya think it was him?


I have no idea at all....just trying to think of someone who would besmerch the reputation of the MegaMoB!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I have no idea at all....just trying to think of someone who would besmerch the reputation of the MegaMoB!!


pics back on line (for now), PW changed, all is back to normal (somewhat)


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> pics back on line (for now), PW changed, all is back to normal (somewhat)


Awesome:tu thanks again!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I have no idea at all....just trying to think of someone who would besmerch the reputation of the MegaMoB!!


okay okay I'm sorry.... I was upset that I couldn't make it so I did it.......* jk * I think Al's idea that it was his ugly mug is much more possible haha. Seriously though, it doesn't make much since... at least they are back up though:tu


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Kewl, WTG and thanks Alex!!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

King James said:


> I think Al's idea that it was his ugly mug is much more possible haha.





my wife said:


> just because I said it...doesnt mean you have to agree with me:c


:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> emailed PB back to asked when/where did they rcv request to delete, awaiting reply...................I got an idea WHO, but I might just be blowing smoke


who? :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I have no idea at all....just trying to think of someone who would besmerch the reputation of the MegaMoB!!


Can always drive over him with Big Vitos Truck ...:r


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

You da man Alex!! I was just looking at all the new stuff a couple days ago.
I have some new ones to add to the ones I had put on there. I'll PM ya


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

RPB67 said:


> Can always drive over him with Big Vitos Truck ...:r


Let me know, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I had better sccop up the pics needed to fire up the old PS thread before the gremlins take over again!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> I had better sccop up the pics needed to fire up the old PS thread before the gremlins take over again!


:bx


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

King James said:


> okay okay I'm sorry.... I was upset that I couldn't make it so I did it.......* jk * I think Al's idea that it was his ugly mug is much more possible haha. Seriously though, it doesn't make much since... at least they are back up though:tu


:r not so far fetched listening to cow-workers who have kids (baseball games where you don't keep score, etc). I'm not in enough pictures, you hurt my feelings!:BS


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

wow! gone a week and look what happens!?! what kind of crap is that with PB!? crazy!!



great pics Alex!! although I think I look a bit fat?:r glad you got them back up and running!




btw - i know i DID see a smile and even a bit of laughter at some point Alex!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

hollywood said:


> wow! gone a week and look what happens!?! what kind of crap is that with PB!? crazy!!
> 
> great pics Alex!! although I think I look a bit fat?:r glad you got them back up and running!
> 
> btw - i know i DID see a smile and even a bit of laughter at some point Alex!!




maybe so but have yet to be seen in a pic.........:r

OK site back up & PMs sent to those who'd asked for PW..............so where are the other pics?.........if you had a camera at the MMH, lets see the snapshots


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> maybe so but have yet to be seen in a pic.........:r
> 
> OK site back up & PMs sent to those who'd asked for PW..............so where are the other pics?.........if you had a camera at the MMH, lets see the snapshots


I admit I'm slacking  Hope to reload my Pics soon :tu


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

SO maybe I'm a dope but, do I need a login name as well as the password (which Alex already provided)?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Alex, Great pics, :tuThanks for showing me what I missed.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Alex, Great pics, :tuThanks for showing me what I missed.


http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/MMH07/?start=all
no prob......wish we could have met......maybe next time


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Just uploaded quite few pix. One that is reserved for Drew (backwoods bro)


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Great pics of your face Ken:r


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

hey did they get my good side?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

kenstogie said:


> hey did they get my good side?


you certainly did!:tu


----------

